# When men like your Facebook pic and comment with Dayuuum!



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

I like to hear from the women on this, and men you can chime in as well.

Women- does this turn you off? Or does it reek of a horny man? As opposed to someone saying “pretty” or “beautiful girl”? Now- the pic isn’t provocative or anything of that nature. It’s a up close face showing big eyes and a radiant smile.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Sue4473 said:


> I like to hear from the women on this, and men you can chime in as well.
> 
> Women- does this turn you off? Or does it reek of a horny man? As opposed to someone saying “pretty” or “beautiful girl”? Now- the pic isn’t provocative or anything of that nature. It’s a up close face showing big eyes and a radiant smile.


The men I know and hang out with would never write “dayuuun” on anything. But then again, I don’t hang out with 20 years olds. So I’d say it’s immaturity.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Could just be a cheesy expression of appreciation or potential homicidal maniac. He's your friend, what do you think it means?


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

I think it's trashy for a man who isn't really close to a woman (family, boyfriend, etc.), to comment on her physical appearance. It's almost always a form of flirtation, and saying something implies that his opinion on the subject matters, or that she did it for him.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Sue4473 said:


> I like to hear from the women on this, and men you can chime in as well.
> 
> Women- does this turn you off? Or does it reek of a horny man? As opposed to someone saying “pretty” or “beautiful girl”? Now- the pic isn’t provocative or anything of that nature. It’s a up close face showing big eyes and a radiant smile.


Some men may say dayuum and it means the same to them as saying you are pretty.

I say it myself sometimes, to female friends. Sometimes a woman looks so amazing that it almost knocks you off your feet for a minute. 

Are you asking if it means they are interested in you? Not necessarily. It could just be a random comment in passing.

It is not something I would look into. If a rando says it, I would not respond because what strangers think is irrelevant.

If my friend or date says it, I know they are just paying me a compliment.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm male but will comment anyway. I think the appropriateness of that type of response depends on the picture. If it is just a picture of a beautiful woman, than "daymmn" seems sort of rude. If it is a picture where the intent appears to be to be sexually enticing, then its probably OK. Not something I'd ever do in either case.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

I wouldn't put too much stock into it, as it may not mean anything at all unless it happens frequently. And some guys will just say the absolute first thing that comes to mind.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Sue4473 said:


> I like to hear from the women on this, and men you can chime in as well.
> 
> Women- does this turn you off? Or does it reek of a horny man? As opposed to someone saying “pretty” or “beautiful girl”? Now- the pic isn’t provocative or anything of that nature. It’s a up close face showing big eyes and a radiant smile.


Any comments like that would put me off, unless it was from my husband.:smile2:

Mind you I don't put photos of myself on facebook anyway. Ohand one of my pet hates is pouting. :|


----------



## EmeryB (Aug 15, 2019)

Comments like that from dudes on FB are a dime a dozen --- and usually by men I wouldn't look twice at. If it's from a woman, I appreciate those comments more! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Do they use that phrase in everyday life, also?


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Theres been a million times I was blown away by how pretty a girl is. Women are just so beautiful. But I keep it to myself usually because I dont want to make someone uncomfortable. I want to tell them how pretty I think they are, but there's just more potential for something bad to come from that then good. I might compliment them on a feature. Pretty eyes, pretty smile, something like that. But even that is very rare. I dont want them to take it a certain type of way, like I'm hitting on them or something. Might just be my own issues here. 

Now if they have a bf or husband or something, I'll just say it to them. "Wow man, you did really good for yourself. Shes very attractive. Dont screw it up!"


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Dayuum just sounds WAY too immature.
What's wrong with just saying, "wow you look beautiful in the picture", or if that is too wordy, what about just "Beautiful"?


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Lol.it’s slang. 
Beautiful=Hot=Niiiiiiice=Dayuuuummm=Fine

It may be new to you, but it is at the very least 25 years old.


MattMatt said:


> Do they use that phrase in everyday life, also?


It is like Bernie Mac’s Mother ****er joke. It can be used multiple ways and has multiple meanings.

The woman is hot.
The guy was knocked out.

So on and so forth.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Lol.it’s slang.
> Beautiful=Hot=Niiiiiiice=Dayuuuummm=Fine
> 
> It may be new to you, but it is at the very least 25 years old.
> ...


We don’t run in the same circles, lol. I wouldn’t use any of that slang to describe a person, no less write it on social media.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Lol.it’s slang.
> Beautiful=Hot=Niiiiiiice=Dayuuuummm=Fine
> 
> It may be new to you, but it is at the very least 25 years old.
> ...


I get that it's slang -- it does, and always has, sounded immature to me.
My son who is 26 would ALSO say it sounds immature and just plain dopey sounding.


----------



## DoesItGetBetter? (Aug 16, 2019)

He finds you attractive and might be expressing interest in dating.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Sue4473 said:


> I like to hear from the women on this, and men you can chime in as well.
> 
> Women- does this turn you off? Or does it reek of a horny man? As opposed to someone saying “pretty” or “beautiful girl”? Now- the pic isn’t provocative or anything of that nature. It’s a up close face showing big eyes and a radiant smile.


Not sure if you are very naïve or just wanting to let us all know that you have such comments from men.

If a man was in a relationship or married and made such a comment to another woman that would make me think, what a sleeze bag. If he and she were single I guess its ok(if a bit pathetic),but SO many people put pics on facebook purely to get that sort of attention so I deliberately don't oblige. I dont want to feed their neediness.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Sue4473 said:


> I like to hear from the women on this, and men you can chime in as well.
> 
> Women- does this turn you off? Or does it reek of a horny man? As opposed to someone saying “pretty” or “beautiful girl”? Now- the pic isn’t provocative or anything of that nature. It’s a up close face showing big eyes and a radiant smile.


Depends on who the comment is from.

Are you meaning a stranger? Then...block lol.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

And sometimes it’s funny if it’s the right person.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

jlg07 said:


> I get that it's slang -- it does, and always has, sounded immature to me.
> My son who is 26 would ALSO say it sounds immature and just plain dopey sounding.


My 27 years old daughter would ask why she and your son were even brought up in a random online DISAGREEMENT. lol.
Here’s the title and OP


> When men like your Facebook pic and comment with Dayuuum!
> I like to hear from the women on this, and men you can chime in as well.
> 
> Women- does this turn you off? Or does it reek of a horny man? As opposed to someone saying “pretty” or “beautiful girl”? Now- the pic isn’t provocative or anything of that nature. It’s a up close face showing big eyes and a radiant sm


I read the title and laughed because I figured some of the posters, from their comments, would feel like OP or have zero experience with the word. 


The OP asked a question and so did MattMatt, I answered with my opinion



RebuildingMe said:


> We don’t run in the same circles, lol. I wouldn’t use any of that slang to describe a person, no less write it on social media.


You have no idea what circles I run in. Just like I don’t know yours.

I know quite a few words that are not used by anyone in “my circle,” understand their usage and sometimes where they originated.

Still, with all of the nastiness online, I do find the current irritation with “dayuum,” its use on social media or writing it out pretty hilarious.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

A bit too immature unless your in high school but I’ve always been a “Holy Sh*t”
type of guy......


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I’d reply back “Is this Foghorn Leghorn”.


----------



## Curse of Millhaven (Feb 16, 2013)

Well, Gaht DAYUM this sure got heated for a silly colloquial word! 

I love using slang and not taking myself too seriously cuz I think it's funny, but I get that it's not everyone's cup o' tea. 

Sue, pretty sure this fella was just saying he liked your “big eyes and radiant smile” and he chose to utilize economy of language and sum up his sentiments in slang shorthand. Willy Shakes he ain’t! 

What would I think of something like this if I had a Farcebook account? If it was a random dude, then absolutely nothing. Playas gonna play.

If it were one of my friends, then I would probably just respond, “Are you saying that cuz you’re shocked a camera captured my image? That’s just a myth.” Or something equally ridiculous, cuz I’m a self-deprecating weirdo and my friends have no choice but to accept it at this point haha!

If I were you, I wouldn’t worry too much about this guy’s comment. If it’s unwanted attention, then just ignore it and block him. Easy peasy. 

If it’s a friend of yours and you’re interested/curious about his response, then I wouldn’t judge him so harshly for his use of frivolous vernacular and just take it as a simple compliment.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-e9dt1T4Bfc


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Faithful Wife said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-e9dt1T4Bfc


 So if it's a white guy that is cultural appropriation. Sick the SJWs on him.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Rubix Cubed said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-e9dt1T4Bfc
> ...


Well if you’re a white girl dating a black guy, you are used to hearing dayum and you don’t want to say something stupid like “oh please only use phrases that white guys would say so they won’t feel insecure.”


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Faithful Wife said:


> Well if you’re a white girl dating a black guy, you are used to hearing dayum and you don’t want to say something stupid like “oh please only use phrases that white guys would say so they won’t feel insecure.”


 I must need a taller glove, 'cause that one went over my head.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

Sue4473 said:


> I like to hear from the women on this, and men you can chime in as well.
> 
> Women- does this turn you off? Or does it reek of a horny man? As opposed to someone saying “pretty” or “beautiful girl”? Now- the pic isn’t provocative or anything of that nature. It’s a up close face showing big eyes and a radiant smile.


Nobody I know would do this and my facebook is abandoned, but if they did or anyone did i would think its a turn off and gay-ish.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

My profile is locked down like fort knox - i changed settings due to **** like this 

Some guy messaging me and liking everything i posted. He would comment on photos too. He wasn't a facebook friend. Just some random guy in cyber space! It was creepy.... Nipped that in the bud real quick.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I think comments like that are inappropriate. I don't have a lot of facebook friends but if a female acquaintance looks stunning in a pic, the best she'll get out of me is, "nice pic", if that.... usually just a like though, not even a Wow LoL. I guess I just think its disrespectful to her boyfriend/husband to go over the top with a comment. Since I am single now I have noticed that my last two girlfriends actually had a lot of losers (for the lack of a better term) that give likes and wows to any pic, these are guys that they never dated, some as far back as high school that still admire them. I suppose its friendly in some cases...but...the drop in likes is VERY noticeable when they change their status to "In a Relationship", and put pictures of the both of you up there.

Also if you are in a relationship as a man, it really isn't a good look to be giving wows....and making comments on pics of attractive females. I think only certain types of guys do this. Mostly the guys that never have a shot to begin with... But....I don't feel like being mean today so I won't go into detail.


----------

